# Watermelon



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Watermelon Rind Preserves. MMM, good. 

Waste not, want not.


ED


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

mathmonger said:


> So, it's summer. It's watermelon season. You buy a watermelon for $3.99. Bring it home. Cut it up. Delicious! Kids eat it. Wife eats it. You eat it. Give some more to the kids. Pack some in the kids' lunch boxes. Snack on it some more. Feed the dog. More to the wife. Put it in the fridge. Do it all over the next day...
> 
> You still have 15 pounds of watermelon that you haven't even cut yet.
> 
> ...


I just add the "leftover" watermelon to my usual bananas, raspberries, blueberries and cantaloupe smoothie.
.
.


----------



## Carrieee (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm trying to make a habbit of drinking celery juice (even bought a new juicer!!!), as it's really helthy
But I get tired of drinking it every day, so I try to mix it
I've found these recipe several days ago and fell in love with it 

1/4 pineapple
1/4 watermelon (with rind)
2 carrots
2 celery stalks
2 inches ginger (slice of)

It's super healthy tasty and refreshing!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I grew some one year, and they were GOOD! And abundant.

My brother and I had a watermelon eating contest, which he won and he was three years younger, and I'll spare the rest of the details.

But that was the last time we had watermelon. We ended up giving a lot of it away. One of them rotted and these buffoons (not including me, thankfully) heaved it off the roof of a building.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

DoomsDave said:


> I grew some one year, and they were GOOD! And abundant.
> 
> My brother and I had a watermelon eating contest, which he won and he was three years younger, and I'll spare the rest of the details.
> 
> But that was the last time we had watermelon. We ended up giving a lot of it away. One of them rotted and these buffoons (not including me, thankfully) heaved it off the roof of a building.


Wow, this seems like a fun activity for a family party.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It is a fun contest. Our son came in first place in a watermelon contest
in his town...
I was so proud! LOL! :vs_laugh:

My Watermellon Champ.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ed, my aunt canned the best pickled watermelon rind.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Ed, my aunt canned the best pickled watermelon rind.


My grandma, made the best, at least the best that I have had the pleasure to sample. :wink2:

Amazing what people did with what most now, throw away. 

ED


----------

